# 6 weeks scan nothing there?



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya.

I wanted to post even though I probably realise no one can answer.

I had ET on 26th November. My AF was due 2nd Dec and it came. To my total surprise I did my test on 10th Dec and got my BFP. I had about 5 days very light spotting, not enough for a liner and this stopped 24th Dec and nothing since,
I went for my scan 23rd Dec and they found nothing at all in my uterus. They found a large cyst on my left overy and said it was possibly a corpus luteum and after my next cycle I have to go for a scan.
They did another urine test(with the last lillte dribble I had left) and it came back a faint positive.
They said I have either had a chemical,early m/c or am haivng an eptopic.
The dilemma I have is that I have no pain and im still testing a very clear positive with my first urine. I have morning sickness/nausea and my (.)(.) are really heavy and sore with large dark nips. I asked the question if it was possible that something would show on a later scan and they said point blank no!!
Im so confused as I though if I had an early miscarriage I would have lost something during bleeding and if it was chemical the symptoms would be decreasing now and not increasing?? And if eptopic surely I would be in some kind of pain??
This past few days have been worse than my Tx all put together!!!

You possibly cannot answer me but I feel light relief of actually getting it off my chest.

Mango xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
Your body can carry on producing the hormones occasionally, if the pregnancy isn't progressing, which may be what's happening. You don't always have pain as a first symptom of an ectopic, have they arranged another scan?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi thanls for getting back to me. I have to do a test thurs and see what happens from there. I assume they will re scan me if im still testing positive.
I will keep you posted.
Thanks
Mango xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya,

Sorry it taken so long to update, weve had a hell of a few weeks.
The test on the thursday showed positive so went back to unit on the friday(Nye) where we had another scan. They refered us straight to the local hospital for bloods. We went bakc on the monday then wednesday for more bloods. They provisionally booked me in for laparoscopy on the friday. On the wednesday afternoon I got a very sharp pain in my right lower tummy followed by a burst of bleeding. They took me to theatre early the next morning where it was confirmed an ectopic pregnancy, I had the pregnancy and right tube removed. Everything went as well as can be expected and I am now just at home resting and on the road to recovery.
Many thanks for your replies.
Mango xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You've been through a lot hun, I'm so sorry 
I'm thinking of you and wish you all the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

